# how much to feed 8 week old pup?



## tonyb

Hey guys I just picked up my 8 week old pup Sunday, he is a rescue and they had him on beneful puppy 3 cups a day. I'm slowly switching him to blue buffalo starting with a quarter and 3/4 beneful twice a day. Is 2 cups enough he finishes it for the most part all the time and he is 15 lbs.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

8 weeks they should have 3 meals a day of 1 cup.


----------



## tonyb

Ok thanx. That's what they had him on but I wasn't sure. With work its kinda hard for me to feed him mid day would 1 1/2 twice a day be ok ? Or should I feed him around 7am,4-5pm and again at 8? I read somewhere on here that twice a day is fine.


----------



## cEElint

i feed mine twice a day... 7am and noon, no later than 2


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Generally they only need 3x a day for around 12 weeks (if i remember correctly).I wouldnt cram 3 meals into 2 because you would just be wasting food because they can only digest so much at a time.Basically all dog foods call for different amounts of food per feeding.So id just follow the recommendations on the bag.But give 3x a day instead of 2x.Maybee a feed when you wake up,another when you get home and another before bed.i dont know your schedule but id try something like that.We just had a litter of pups and they are 9 weeks now but i was having to wake up at 5 am for morning feed.lunch around noon and dinner around 8-9.


----------



## tonyb

Ok. Yea I was worried about feeding him to late at night and him going in his crate during the night. Right now he is good and doesn't use the bathroom in his crate. I may try to do 7am 5pm and like 845/9pm to see how he does on that schedule. I'm already noticing a difference in stool and energy from the blue buffalo instead of that beneful crap, cant wait until he is off of it completely.


----------



## Karma Qyeen

Best thing to do is either follow guidelines for how much to feed ur Pitbull puppy that's on the bag or ask your dogs vet. Side note for all you blue buffalo fans I got from a very knowledgable and Reliable source that that dog foods causing major issues to many dogs because BB OVERDOSES their dog food with vitamins and it can cause dogs to get real
Sick or even die ! Sad really they present themselves to be a good product to find out they overdose it on vitamins which can be lethal to dogs and even cats !


----------



## jttar

Karma Qyeen said:


> Best thing to do is either follow guidelines for how much to feed ur Pitbull puppy that's on the bag or ask your dogs vet. Side note for all you blue buffalo fans I got from a very knowledgable and Reliable source that that dog foods causing major issues to many dogs because BB OVERDOSES their dog food with vitamins and it can cause dogs to get real
> Sick or even die ! Sad really they present themselves to be a good product to find out they overdose it on vitamins which can be lethal to dogs and even cats !


That's a pretty bold statement. Especially for one joining a forum and making this their first post on a four year old thread. Who is your reliable source?

Joe


----------



## JoKealoha

jttar said:


> That's a pretty bold statement. Especially for one joining a forum and making this their first post on a four year old thread. Who is your reliable source?
> 
> Joe


yah i was gonna say the same thing. it's VERY hard to overdose on vitamins. possible especially if the dog gets into a bottle of supplements. but even then you probably just get a sick pup for a few days.


----------

